# "iPod synced with another iTunes library"



## Hayliana (Dec 29, 2008)

I was recently using my ipod as normal when one day i plugged it in and received this message:

"The ipod haylianas ipod is synced with another itunes library. Do you want to erase this ipod and sync with this itunes library? An ipod can be synced with only one itunes library at a time. Erasing and syncing replaces the contents of this ipod with the contents of this itunes library"

I pressed cancel, and itunes saved the songs on my ipod which had been purchased in the itunes store, about 20 songs. These were then the only songs on my itunes (despite the fact i've bought a lot more than that in the itunes store), thousands of other songs have disappeared.

Next time I went on I pressed erase and sync, hoping this would bring my old songs back. All it did was delete the other songs on my ipod so I am now literally left with 20 songs on my ipod and my itunes.

This is all the more bizarre because my ipod has only ever been connected to one laptop ever. It does not have any other itunes library.

Is this a virus? I have tried to search for the missing songs on my laptop and they seem to have completely disappeared. How can this happen?! One day it was fine the next i've lost years worth of music!

Please help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you by chance plug your iPod to a different machine that had iTunes?


----------



## hersheybar11 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.sharewareconnection.com/download-ipod-restore-from-sharecon.html

Click on the link and download the file; no viruses or any other crap.
Hope this helps.


----------

